# Massive Chinese Water Dragon and Other Interesting Mega Structures



## Krishtar (Oct 19, 2020)

Today I awoke around 3:30 am and began working on this short video.  It shows some very interesting locations I recently come across in China.  I think there is a lot to discuss about China, and my brief look using Google Earth is merely a glimpse into a world that I know nothing about.  You can pause and see the names of the places for reference while watching.  This dragon structure could fit a whole city in it!

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-31 02:35:37Reaction Score: 1


The earth's energies. Sometimes they play through us. The creation of patterns and symmetry.
We can be in harmony with it or not, but ultimately it comes through us anyway.
Nice finds.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-31 03:05:54Reaction Score: 0


Do we know when it was made?


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-01-31 03:11:57Reaction Score: 0


I do not, but I hope someone can help answer this question.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-01-31 03:14:41Reaction Score: 1


How beautiful.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-01-31 18:36:19Reaction Score: 1


Back on 8-30-2019 @Tyson's Mudfossil Adventures shared this vid entitled _"CHINA IS LIVING ON A DRAGON ?"_

(video description)
Published on Aug 30, 2019
China and other countries are living on a mudfossilized dragon, I will show you why i say this on google earth. There is a dragon lying in plain sight.More evidence of our past, And things are not what we are lead to believe. Ancient text are correct on a lot of issues and should be revisited.


Looks like _Year of the Dragon_ just morphed into _Land on the Dragon_?


----------

